# Single Round: La Danza by Rossini: Kozub, Villazon, Schmidt



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

I thought something light and fun would be welcome. Many sing this and I chose some fine tenors we don't have often in our contests. Woodduck- beware: ear worm danger. There is a video of Kozub singing this and he is a looker but he seems very depressed and withdrawn in that recording. All of these are very handsome fellas.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Sorry but this is my go to hands down. (Next to this one is Villazon as a runaway in this group.)


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

nina foresti said:


> Sorry but this is my go to hands down. (Next to this one is Villazon as a runaway in this group.)


Nina, I thought about including him but I didn't know if we'd want a two round contest for this. If someone else wants a two round I will include him.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Nah! He's like pitting Callas against anyone ellse In my book.


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

Villazon reminds me of Andre Rieu here. He's obviously trying to be entertaining but it doesn't fall too short of parody with little substance to the voice. Kozub is much better but my preference is for Schmidt who sings with such character.


----------



## BBSVK (10 mo ago)

I considered Villazon, but didn't like the grease he uses for his hair. So I picked Schmidt.


----------



## Shaughnessy (Dec 31, 2020)

Seattleoperafan said:


> Nina, I thought about including him but I didn't know if we'd want a two round contest for this. If someone else wants a two round I will include him.


If you do decide to do two rounds, these might be options - Personally , I prefer the Fritz Wunderlich performance -



Spoiler: José Carreras













Spoiler:  Luciano Pavarotti













Spoiler: Fritz Wunderlich











Wunderlich's crystal-clear voice, exquisitely precise diction, and intelligent but passionate interpretation also led him to impressive renditions of the lieder cycles of Schubert and Schumann with pianist Hubert Giesen, who was also his artistic mentor. His famous recording of Schumann's _Dichterliebe_ remains a gold standard of this genre. Many tenors since have emulated Wunderlich's interpretation of this cycle.





__





Loading…






en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

The breakneck speed with which Schmidt sings this reveals his agility and overall vocal mastery. A virtuoso performance.


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

Of these three, Schmidt was a clear winner for me, both for his virtuosity and the beauty of his voice.

I loved the Wunderlich too, but then I always love Wunderlich!


----------



## ColdGenius (9 mo ago)

BBSVK said:


> I considered Villazon, but didn't like the grease he uses for his hair. So I picked Schmidt.


His shirt is worse.


----------



## ColdGenius (9 mo ago)

Kozub made an impression of being a brawler, what one should rather expect from Villazón. The latter, oppositely, sounded fine, and his attempts to portray Ricky Martin didn't spoil it. Schmidt sang as it probably should be. 
Next round I perhaps will vote for Wunderlich. (Whispering) Isn't expected in the next round a joyful italian mezzosoprano, no?


----------

